# Mojito EO Blend



## Cellador (Aug 10, 2017)

I usually receive more information than I give on this forum, so I just wanted to share what I believe to be a true Mojito EO blend. It's my favorite drink, so I had to find a way to replicate it! Let me know if you have any variations you'd like to share  Cheers!

10 parts lime
1 part spearmint
1 part peppermint
2 parts litsea cubeba
3 parts amyris


----------



## KristaY (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Cellador! It sounds wonderful


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 11, 2017)

Cool! Thanks, Cellador!


----------



## Millie (Aug 11, 2017)

Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 11, 2017)

Sounds so yummy, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## EllyLee (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey there. I tried your formula as part as an aftershave splash, though even with half the lime, I felt like the lime was soooo overpowering. That said, very clever move with the litsea cubeba.

Have you tried adding ginger?


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds awesome - thanks for sharing!  Curious, have you soaped with it?  I do not have any amyris on hand, but it looks like it's a woodsy scent so may give it a whirl with a cedarwood sub.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 16, 2017)

EllyLee said:


> Hey there. I tried your formula as part as an aftershave splash, though even with half the lime, I felt like the lime was soooo overpowering. That said, very clever move with the litsea cubeba.
> 
> Have you tried adding ginger?



Hmm, maybe it's the lime EO I am using. I found this particular brand to be not a sweet lime, but more of subdued lime (maybe because it's expressed and not distilled?). 

...or maybe I just like a lot of lime in my mojitos  lol


----------



## Cellador (Aug 16, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> Sounds awesome - thanks for sharing!  Curious, have you soaped with it?  I do not have any amyris on hand, but it looks like it's a woodsy scent so may give it a whirl with a cedarwood sub.



I have not soaped with it, but I'm planning to this weekend. To me, amyris always adds a sweet note as long as it's not used in large amounts. If it's in stronger amounts, it definitely adds more of a woodsy feel to it. 

You could try it in a Q-Tip blend first to see how the cedarwood does.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 16, 2017)

EllyLee said:


> Hey there. I tried your formula as part as an aftershave splash, though even with half the lime, I felt like the lime was soooo overpowering. That said, very clever move with the litsea cubeba.
> 
> Have you tried adding ginger?



Oh, and I haven't added ginger but it sounds interesting. Did you try it?


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2017)

Yum! I would love this blend! I'll have to try it.


----------



## BayBoy (Aug 28, 2017)

Cellador said:


> Oh, and I haven't added ginger but it sounds interesting. Did you try it?



Yes, the ginger adds a nice touch of complexity. 

Ginger aside, everyone says my mix smells mike lemongrass. I think it's the May Chang (litsea cubeba).


----------



## Nao (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm also curious to how the scent will hold up in soap as citruses tend to fade,would be awesome to hear back from you after cure


----------



## BayBoy (Aug 28, 2017)

I found this mix in liquid form was super heavy in the lime dept. Instead of 10 parts lime i used 4 and I still felt it meeded less (and I love lime)


----------



## Cellador (Aug 28, 2017)

I just soaped with this blend about a week ago. I ended up using 52% lime, 13% spearmint, 8% peppermint, 12% litsea, and 15% amyris.

It does still have strong lime, with minty after notes (is that a thing?). In my opinion, it's a pretty balanced blend, but I can tell that the lime is fading already. I wish there was a base note to hold it all together- it is pretty light and fleeting. I'd love to hear some other suggestions for this mix.


----------



## BayBoy (Aug 28, 2017)

Celldor I agree it is pretty subtle after a dew moments. Did you try it with ginger? Just an idea


----------



## Cellador (Aug 28, 2017)

BayBoy said:


> Celldor I agree it is pretty subtle after a dew moments. Did you try it with ginger? Just an idea



No, but I will try it sometime  Sounds yummy!


----------

